

How we managed to work remotely while skiing in the Austrian Alps - znq
http://blog.mobilejazz.com/why-we-decided-to-stop-the-company-for-a-week-to-enjoy-a-magnificent-winter-holiday-in-the-austrian-alps/

======
MichaelCrawford
Among the most productive workdays I've ever had, was while my bride-to-be was
driving our car through rural newfoundland, while I wrote a C++ graphic editor
on my Windows NT Compaq Presario 1800T. It was powered through an inverter by
our car's cigarette lighter.

I couldn't get on the Internet then, you see.

~~~
znq
I've a similar thing. I get most of my good ideas (and those are not
necessarily big ideas, but simple tweaks) while not having Internet access and
therefore not the opportunity to be constantly distracted.

Examples: driving a car (without radio/podcasts), sitting in a chair lift
(when skiing), kitesurfing.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I get my best ideas while wandering around alone at night.

I invented quite a novel, lossless bitmap compressor during a boring commute
along highway 1 - again at night - between San Mateo and Santa Cruz. The
format I invented in the office though. The compression was quite conceptual,
the actual file was file of all manner of petty details.

I'm puzzling over documenting it online but strictly speaking it's not my
intellectual property.

------
espressodude
This is every remote worker's dream company. Glad it worked out for these
guys. Looks like so much fun.

